# Roger Williams Dairy Bottle



## msleonas (Jul 12, 2011)

I found a milk/dairy bottle today. It looks like it says Rocer Williams, but I am figuring it is Roger WIlliams Dairy. When I research it online, I can't find anything. So, I am looking for any help I can get. 

 Thanks


----------



## NYCFlasks (Jul 12, 2011)

Does the bottle give a town and or state, or only Roger Williams Dairy?
 How about a picture if possible?


----------



## msleonas (Jul 12, 2011)

I didn't see a town. I live in RI. The only thing I found was in an obituary about the man and that he was a former owner of the Roger Williams Dairy in Johnston, RI. I can't find anything else about it online. 
 Thanks


----------



## old.s.bottles (Jul 12, 2011)

Maybe its for or from some of his animals...

 http://www.rogerwilliamsparkzoo.org/


----------



## msleonas (Jul 12, 2011)

It is too late tonight, but I will take a picture in the morning and post it. I don't think it is for the Zoo. It is a similar style bottle like that of a HOOD milk bottle.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello Ms. Leona,

 Welcome to A-BN, Roger Williams should be a name familiar to Rhode Islanders.







 "Roger Williams was banished to England by the Massachusetts Bay Colony  for his beliefs in separation of church and state and freedom of religion. He fled and lived with the Narragansett Indians and formed Providence in 1636." From.


----------



## msleonas (Jul 13, 2011)

@ Surfaceone, thank you for the info. I am very familiar with who Roger Williams is, the problem is I am trying to find information about the bottle with the name "Roger Williams Dairy" on it. I can not find any info about the dairy itself online or any images of another bottle. 
 thanks.


----------



## msleonas (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is a picture of the bottle.


----------



## msleonas (Jul 13, 2011)

Here is the bottom:


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey Ms. Leona,

 You found it:






  "Peter D. Baffoni, Jr. 
 (Died May 21, 2011)
 Baffoni, Peter D. Jr. 81, of Greenville, died Saturday, May 21, 2011 in the Miriam Hospital. He was the husband of the late Liberata (Elliano) Baffoni and the partner of Ann (Votta) Brown. Born in Providence, he was a son of the late Peter and Louise (DelMastro) Baffoni.
 Peter was the co-owner of the former Roger Williams Dairy of Johnston for over 50 years. He later worked for a variety of dairies, including Garelick Farms, before retiring. He served in the US Army during the Korean Conflict...." From.

 At first, you seemed unsure of what the embossing actually read. While this is not "a lot" of information, it does answer several questions. The Dairy was at Johnston for many years. Now you know what the "PB" on the base stands for.

 You might write The Johnston Historical Society for further information. Good luck.


----------



## msleonas (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Surfaceone. I posted a question on the Johnston Historical Society page. Are you saying the PB is for the man's initials?  I thought the markings on the bottom were from the company that made the bottle, not the product in the bottle?
 ~Leona


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 13, 2011)

> Are you saying the PB is for the man's initials? I thought the markings on the bottom were from the company that made the bottle, not the product in the bottle?


 
 Hey Ms. Leona,

 That would be my opinion, as there is no Glasshouse marking of "PB." Milk bottles are a different bag of cats, entirely.


----------



## msleonas (Jul 13, 2011)

I couldn't find the PB marking either. What is up with the pictures?


----------



## cobaltbot (Jul 13, 2011)

A lot of milk bottles have the dairy initials or initial on the base, I think so they could easily identify their bottles when they were in a rack upsidedown.  In this case the manager's initials instead would make sense.


----------



## msleonas (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Cobaltbot, makes sense. I am very surprised that I can't find any mention of the Dairy other than that in the man's obituary....


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 13, 2011)

> I am very surprised that I can't find any mention of the Dairy other than that in the man's obituary....


 
 Ms. Leona,

 There's lots'a history missing, or undocumented about bottles, dairies, and common items of everyday life. I was pleased that you found anything at all.

 I like pictures. What's not to like about Anna May Wong.






 She was James Wong Howe's cousin, after all.


----------



## msleonas (Jul 13, 2011)

@Surfaceone, I never knew. I just read about both of them. Very interesting. Thanks


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jul 14, 2011)

A friend of mine is working on  making a book of Rhode Island milk bottles.  They are the most numerous type of RI bottle so they were omitted from the Little Rhody Bottle Club's bottle book.  Roger Williams Dairy doesn't seem to be particularly rare, but it has some nice history behind the name.


----------



## msleonas (Jul 14, 2011)

@RIbottleguy, will the book list the rarity of the bottles?


----------



## Marisa 2414 (Sep 7, 2018)

I know this was posted a long time ago, but I stumbled on it recently.  Do you still have the bottle from Roger Williams's Dairy?


----------



## KSparrow728 (Oct 29, 2018)

*Looking for Roger Williams milk bottle*



msleonas said:


> I found a milk/dairy bottle today. It looks like it says Rocer Williams, but I am figuring it is Roger WIlliams Dairy. When I research it online, I can't find anything. So, I am looking for any help I can get.
> 
> Thanks




I recently became friends with someone and this is a relative of theirs and I would love this bottle! Is anyone selling one?


----------



## KSparrow728 (Nov 1, 2018)

*Looking for Roger Williams milk bottle*



msleonas said:


> Here is a picture of the bottle.




Do you still have this bottle? Would you be interested in selling it? I recently became friends with someone whose family once owned this and she's always on the lookout for bottles! Thank you so much for your time!

-Best regards

Kevin


----------



## Marisa 2414 (Nov 1, 2020)

KSparrow728 said:


> *Looking for Roger Williams milk bottle*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Kevin,  
Who is your friend?  Peter Baffoni is my Grandfather, so I am curious. 
Marisa


----------

